# Fat Bike Championships in Japan



## Aushiker (17 May 2013)

Fat Bike Championships - Japan












Andrew


----------



## Cubist (17 May 2013)




----------



## Mr Haematocrit (17 May 2013)

Aushiker said:


> Fat Bike Championships - Japan


 
Im curious if that's consider to be a helmet, or a satellite dish for his GPS __
_I expect that image will be used in every helmet debate going forward, as it don't look safe - In fact it's so bizzare looking that it took me ten minutes to notice the fella is also practically naked  other than for his short shorts and back pack... Sod coming off with a wok on my head and no other protection, he's not even got gloves._


----------



## Keith Oates (17 May 2013)

It's used as a small umbrella to keep the rain off your head and eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VamP (17 May 2013)

Has anyone on here had a go on a fatbike? Impressions?


----------



## Hip Priest (18 May 2013)

Sign me up!

Oh sorry, I though you said Fat Bloke Champonships.


----------



## 02GF74 (18 May 2013)

I think he has a helmet underneath t he gourd or whatever it is.

fatbikes as you know, do away with the suspension as the big tyres absorb the shock and are very good on loose surface such as beaches but really bad anywhere else due to drag, look quite mental too.


----------



## Crackle (18 May 2013)

Aushiker said:


> Fat Bike Championships - Japan


 
Looks like he's squashed a skunk under his front wheel, poor bugger.


----------



## JohnClimber (26 May 2013)

VamP said:


> Has anyone on here had a go on a fatbike? Impressions?


 
Got two of them, here's a mate on my "spare" this morning.





They are FANTASTIC


----------

